# Playing at BamaFarms



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Went to bamafarms this past weekend nasty mud .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

that looks like some serious fun:rockn:


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 11, 2013)

How is that place, they mainly just have pits to play in?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Gangsta said:


> How is that place, they mainly just have pits to play in?


 I'm local to it or wouldn't go back for riding it's not that big of a place for riding , has a few holes and short trails, to me its just a cheap place for a quick mud fix $10 for the day . I wouldn't drive from Atlanta unless your coming for an event


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 11, 2013)

yea, I really want to get down and check out fat daddys.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

September 28th they going to have a Mud Truck event , here is the link to there add for it 
Dennis Anderson Mud N Thrill Show - YouTube


----------

